# 155 Gallon Bow Front Mixed Cichlid Tank



## mallock1327 (Mar 14, 2009)




----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice!!!


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Geez, you have some real bruisers in that tank! Nice!


----------



## Xilo (Dec 8, 2008)

Amazing Fish Man! What is that in the first pic?


----------



## mallock1327 (Mar 14, 2009)

The first pic is an albino oscar, thanks for the compliments


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

Your oscar looks like he's on steroids. Wow!


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

WOW awesome man!!!


----------



## reptiler13 (Jan 24, 2009)

i am not a big fan of oscars, but that gut is awesome


----------



## jaked1985 (Mar 31, 2009)

Beautiful!! :drooling:


----------



## niccomau (Oct 14, 2008)

reptiler13 said:


> i am not a big fan of oscars, but that guy is awesome


Exactily what I thought!


----------



## mallock1327 (Mar 14, 2009)




----------



## mallock1327 (Mar 14, 2009)




----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

egad is that a pacu!?!?! whew i bought one for my uncle.. less than a year ago and already 16 inches or so


----------



## mallock1327 (Mar 14, 2009)

Yes that's a Pacu this guy is about 14"


----------



## mainganio (Jul 20, 2008)

can you put a list up of all the fish you have in your tank. thanks Thumb


----------



## mallock1327 (Mar 14, 2009)

Sure, here you go...

1 Albino Oscar
1 Arrowanna
1 Porthole cichlid
1 Jade Goby
1 Green Terror
2 Flowerhorns
1 Green Severum
2 Large Plecos
1 Pacu


----------



## mainganio (Jul 20, 2008)

thanks mallock1327


----------

